# dead coral snake - pen makers?



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

A friend of mine killed a coral snake today - any pen makers interested?
Tom


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

hilton said:


> A friend of mine killed a coral snake today - any pen makers interested?
> Tom


Splain it to me Lucy! Do penmakers wrap pens with skin?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

steve holchak said:


> Splain it to me Lucy! Do penmakers wrap pens with skin?


yes, after it's cleaned and skinned (tanning process of course) it's then cast in resin and turned

Corals make nice pens


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here are a couple I made several years ago.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Made some copperheads too


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hate frikken snakes ,but that copperhead pen is bad arse


----------



## zebco33 (May 31, 2016)

awesome pens bobby


----------

